# Campy Vento Reaction wheelset



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Building up a new De Rosa frameset and have decided to go with Chorus on this one... Also thought I'd go with a pair of Zonda's... but the Vento Reaction wheelset has caught my eye as a way to shave a few bucks off the project. They are heavier than the Zonda's (1,827g vs 1,580) but I can deal with that for training/commuting. Interesting front spoke pattern. 

I've seen reports claiming that it's _crazy impossible_ to mount or remove a tire from this rim.... and fighting a rim to fix a flat when running late for work can ruin a morning.... but these reports seem to be on the older 'Vento' model. 

Any experience to share on the Vento Reactions? Would this be a significant step down in quality/performance from the Zonda's?  

TIA


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

I've used Eurus's and Neutron's. Both alloy wheelsets proved hard for me to mount tires. So maybe it's a common trait among Campy alloy wheels. Great wheels but I dread getting a flat.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

T-shirt said:


> I've used Eurus's and Neutron's. Both alloy wheelsets proved hard for me to mount tires. So maybe it's a common trait among Campy alloy wheels. Great wheels but I dread getting a flat.



Depends on the tires.

Miche tires are impossible to mount without lots of muscle and tire levers

Bontrager tires will slip on with only your hands.

IME.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Good insights! :thumbsup: Hmmm... no experience with Bonragers. I'll take a look at their lineup. I've been running Conti Gatorskins on the commute w/ great results (knock on wood), but I've been told these can run a bit small. Also been tipped to use a generous amount of talc next time.... which hopefully won't be today!


----------



## cyclostf (Nov 2, 2006)

Marc said:


> Depends on the tires.
> 
> Miche tires are impossible to mount without lots of muscle and tire levers
> 
> ...


+1

Continental and Panaracer mount easily on both my Zondas and Eurus 2way-fit.

Vittoria are a pain to mount.


----------



## Barry Muzzin (Sep 18, 2006)

*Vredesteins...*

mount like butter.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

cyclostf said:


> +1
> 
> Continental and Panaracer mount easily on both my Zondas and Eurus 2way-fit.
> 
> Vittoria are a pain to mount.


Michelin Pro 3 tires are a pain on my Neutron ...

I have a set of Shamals coming, let's see how bad they are.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

All campy wheels are hard to mount tires on. The worst tires are Vittoria. Michelin's tend to be bad too. Schwalbe and Vred are good. The hardest tire I ever had to put on a Campy wheels was a Bontrager, but it was a wire bead so that may have more to do with the issue. Conti's are middle of the road it seems. I have no instant memory of having to put them on a Campy rim, so that must mean it was fairly painless to do.
Vittorias are only hard to get on the first time. Once they are on they go on and off pretty easily so don't worry about having to change a flat.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

orange_julius said:


> Michelin Pro 3 tires are a pain on my Neutron ...
> 
> I have a set of Shamals coming, let's see how bad they are.


I have those tires on Campy Shamals. Mounting them by hand only may be hard for some, but they do not pose any particular problems when using levers. Not bad at all in my book.

P.S.: Oh, and the Shamal are absolutely awesome wheels. Among the very best wheels you can get at that price point, bar none. I continue to be surprised how few of them are out there. In particular compared to Ksyriums which are not even in the same league as the Shamal.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Pirx said:


> I have those tires on Campy Shamals. Mounting them by hand only may be hard for some, but they do not pose any particular problems when using levers. Not bad at all in my book.
> 
> P.S.: Oh, and the Shamal are absolutely awesome wheels. Among the very best wheels you can get at that price point, bar none. I continue to be surprised how few of them are out there. In particular compared to Ksyriums which are not even in the same league as the Shamal.


Thanks for the info, Pirx. 

Do you run your Shamals as tubeless or as regular clinchers? I was eye-ing a set of Fulcrum Zero 2-way wheels, but I was able to get the Shamal for a nontrivial difference. 

I also do not know why those Ksyriums are so popular. Was it the Lance effect? It seems with the Ksyriums you really get the worst of all worlds.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

orange_julius said:


> Do you run your Shamals as tubeless or as regular clinchers?


I got the regular, not two-way ones. When I bought mine, the people I talked to were quite negative about the idea of tubeless tires. It seems you absolutely need to have some leak-stopping gunk sloshing around in in your tires to make them airtight at all. I am not sure if that is true, but the other big turn-off for me was that there was, and still is, only one single supplier of tubeless tires.



orange_julius said:


> It seems with the Ksyriums you really get the worst of all worlds.


Exactly.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I have a set of Two-way Shamals. I have used tubeless and regular tires on them. You don't "have" to use sealant, but why would you not. It only adds a bit of weight, and it works like a hot damn. I personally prefer the tubeless. I run them @ 80 front and 85rear. Smoother than my 320tpi 24c Pave's @ 90psi.
And I agree. They are the best alloy wheel on the market.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

mtbbmet said:


> I have a set of Two-way Shamals. I have used tubeless and regular tires on them. You don't "have" to use sealant, but why would you not. It only adds a bit of weight, and it works like a hot damn. I personally prefer the tubeless. I run them @ 80 front and 85rear. Smoother than my 320tpi 24c Pave's @ 90psi.
> And I agree. They are the best alloy wheel on the market.


I've heard this comment about "tire goop" from a friend, it makes sense to use them if one were to run tubeless.

Great to hear about your experience comparing tubeless vs. Vittoria Paves. That's exactly what I'm looking for: more riding comfort but without sacrificing wheel reactivity. 

Can't wait to get my Shamals!


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

*zonda*



redmasi said:


> Building up a new De Rosa frameset and have decided to go with Chorus on this one... Also thought I'd go with a pair of Zonda's... but the Vento Reaction wheelset has caught my eye as a way to shave a few bucks off the project. They are heavier than the Zonda's (1,827g vs 1,580) but I can deal with that for training/commuting. Interesting front spoke pattern.
> 
> I've seen reports claiming that it's _crazy impossible_ to mount or remove a tire from this rim.... and fighting a rim to fix a flat when running late for work can ruin a morning.... but these reports seem to be on the older 'Vento' model.
> 
> ...


Those G3 lacing patterns in front are not ideal IMO (uneven stresses to rim) (good in back) .
My Zondas have been excellent and bombproof.
My Khamsins with G3 in front are good and tough as workaday wheels but I have my doubts about G3 in front - and so may Campy, as new 2011 Khamsins are radially spoked in front.


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

From what I understand Campagnolo has done a bit of redesign on the rim beads for 2013 so that tires can mount easier.

I just bought a set of the but the bike shop installed them


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Have a pair of Vento Reactions. Agreed that the Vittoria's are tougher to mount but they are great wheels. Sure, heavier than my Eurus wheels but they are a solid wheel. I have only broken one spoke at 9000k miles a year.


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

I think that Campagnolo revised the rim seat in 2012.

I have not had any problems mounting tires on Vento Reaction wheels


----------

